# So who owns Dimensions now?



## liz (di-va) (Oct 11, 2014)

Who are the new owners?

What are donations going toward? What's changing? Did I miss a thread/announcement?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 11, 2014)

Delete.. delete.. delete.. and delete.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 11, 2014)

Why delete? Don't we have the right to know what's going on? Especially when people are donating their own money...??


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 11, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Why delete? Don't we have the right to know what's going on? Especially when people are donating their own money...??



Yah, agree, it's just a basic transparency issue, right? What are the plans for this place and all that? Nothing weird about asking.


----------



## Emma (Oct 11, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused. Does Conrad no longer own Dims?


----------



## Deven (Oct 11, 2014)

Emma said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Does Conrad no longer own Dims?



Conrad stepped down awhile ago, quite suddenly. They have taken down the webmaster account he used and I can't find the post where he said that Dims is now in good hands.


----------



## Emma (Oct 11, 2014)

Deven said:


> Conrad stepped down awhile ago, quite suddenly. They have taken down the webmaster account he used and I can't find the post where he said that Dims is now in good hands.



Ohh, I had no idea. I've not been around a lot.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 11, 2014)

Deven said:


> I can't find the post where he said that Dims is now in good hands.




Here it is: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2087039&postcount=2833

So who owns Dims now?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 11, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Why delete? Don't we have the right to know what's going on? Especially when people are donating their own money...??



I deleted my own reply to the thread. That's all.




liz (di-va) said:


> Here it is: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2087039&postcount=2833
> 
> So who owns Dims now?



Wonderin' the same! To add to the mystery, the Webmaster profile still has Conrad's photo and was active today. He looks mighty happy in that July post pic though. Glad to see that.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 11, 2014)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I deleted my own reply to the thread. That's all.



Ahhhhh...I understand. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 11, 2014)

Goodness I didn't know that Conrad didn't own Dims any more! Does anyone know why the new owner's name isn't being revealed? Makes one rather ... worried!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 11, 2014)

Betting some of the mods might know.


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 11, 2014)

...but are they authorized to disclose that information?

That is, even if they can't say who it is, can they tell us whether they themselves know who it is?

In the absence of other information (and honestly, I have no role in this whatsoever so I'm just guessing blindly), my guess is that he wasn't announcing an ownership change, just retirement from moderating and active participation.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 11, 2014)

If the new owner wishes to remain anonymous, could someone tell us so and maybe why? I'm rather concerned, having posted stuff in the Supersize area that I don't want some randomer having access to.  Keeping a silence like this is just bizarre and makes one think that there must be something to hide.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 11, 2014)

Some of the changes made recently remind me of the setups for other forums for fat porn models -- changes to the user control panels to add friends, create albums, leave public comments. Also the change to require users to have logins to view the "adult" sections.

When the change was announced, I removed all photos of myself from the threads I've posted in over the years. It's very easy to remove your photo attachments.


----------



## Am Jim (Oct 12, 2014)

Maybe it's Kelly Girl?


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 12, 2014)

I can't believe he went there. 

I also am quite glad I wasn't attempting to drink anything at that moment... I'd've needed a new keyboard.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 12, 2014)

liz (di-va) said:


> Who are the new owners?
> 
> What are donations going toward? What's changing? Did I miss a thread/announcement?


Liz,

you could ask also: Who are the users of Dim? What we know from most of them are their nicks only.

But, I have concerns a lot will change in future. The commercial ad are just the beginning.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 12, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> Some of the changes made recently remind me of the setups for other forums for fat porn models -- changes to the user control panels to add friends, create albums, leave public comments. Also the change to require users to have logins to view the "adult" sections.
> 
> When the change was announced, I removed all photos of myself from the threads I've posted in over the years. It's very easy to remove your photo attachments.



I did too but I couldn't get them all. Does anyone know why I can't delete all of my pictures?


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 12, 2014)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I did too but I couldn't get them all. Does anyone know why I can't delete all of my pictures?



I think I'm correct in saying that you can only delete attachment photos that are in active/open threads. For any locked threads (like old editions of the recent pic thread) you can't remove the attachment. Does that make sense??


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 12, 2014)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I did too but I couldn't get them all. Does anyone know why I can't delete all of my pictures?



Same for me. I asked Conrad about that years ago. We weren't able to resolve it at the time (he asked for more info and I didn't pursue it beyond saying I couldn't delete older photos).



Gingembre said:


> I think I'm correct in saying that you can only delete attachment photos that are in active/open threads. For any locked threads (like old editions of the recent pic thread) you can't remove the attachment. Does that make sense??



It does make sense, and if that's the case perhaps these could be unlocked for a while?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2014)

The answer is obvious.
ILLUMINATI 

View attachment illuminati.jpeg


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 12, 2014)

For all any of us know, it could be the mods, or perhaps one of them, or someone connected to them.

Or it could be an outside concern. Recently, a company introduced themselves in the forum, and said the following:



> Just wanted to say hello and say we look forward to getting to be part of the community on this forum!



That thread can be found here:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110285

They haven't posted a lot since then. Again, not saying it is this company or not, but as several posters have mentioned, it would be nice to know who they were financially supporting in this venture.


----------



## musicman (Oct 12, 2014)

wrestlingguy said:


> For all any of us know, it could be the mods, or perhaps one of them, or someone connected to them.
> 
> Or it could be an outside concern.



Those who are now running the site should speak up, if only to put rumors to rest. (Was Conrad abducted by aliens, and forced to sell out?  Probably not, but who knows?) We all knew Conrad's history in the fat acceptance movement, but we know nothing about the new site operators or their motivations. I think this is a reasonable question.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2014)

wrestlingguy said:


> For all any of us know, it could be the mods, or perhaps one of them, or someone connected to them.
> 
> Or it could be an outside concern. Recently, a company introduced themselves in the forum, and said the following:
> 
> ...





ConnieLynn said:


> Some of the changes made recently remind me of the setups for other forums for fat porn models -- changes to the user control panels to add friends, create albums, leave public comments. Also the change to require users to have logins to view the "adult" sections.
> 
> When the change was announced, I removed all photos of myself from the threads I've posted in over the years. It's very easy to remove your photo attachments.



ConnieLynn's suspicions may be correct because if you go and look at DiamondXMedia's other posts- just a few introducing paysite girls. Not sure if the intro was because of the paysite OR because they now run Dims. Could go either way but that intro was made on the main board and not the paysite forum.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2014)

Blackjack said:


> The answer is obvious.
> ILLUMINATI



So if we just watch Family Guy, all will be clear.

Like Angelina Jolie going to die next year.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 13, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> I think I'm correct in saying that you can only delete attachment photos that are in active/open threads. For any locked threads (like old editions of the recent pic thread) you can't remove the attachment. Does that make sense??



Yes, that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## mr666 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ruby Ripples said:


> If the new owner wishes to remain anonymous, could someone tell us so and maybe why? I'm rather concerned, having posted stuff in the Supersize area that I don't want some randomer having access to.  Keeping a silence like this is just bizarre and makes one think that there must be something to hide.



If you posted here, or anywhere online I would never assume there is any privacy involved.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 13, 2014)

I know what you're saying, Mr. Evil, but there was a certain level of privacy assured for the supersize board. Only members and Conrad as webmaster could access it. Until we hear who has taken the reins we're left speculating and some of the possibilities are rather scary.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 13, 2014)

If people are making donations, they need to know what they are sending financial support to exactly (unless they are contacting you privately). Also if you do the shopping through here on Amazon and are helping support Dims. I find it extremely important that some light be shed on this whole thing. It's the ethical and responsible thing to do. Why keep it hush hush? I feel it makes it look a bit shady


----------



## agouderia (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you all for starting and voicing you're opinions in this thread.

I was starting to feel like the only person with these data transparency issues around here.

Since I was wondering - and rather annoyed about - that the Library (I mainly post there) was suddenly private, I contacted the new Admin about that. The response was elusive. 
Some of the Library has underage issues, but that's only a minority of the stories. And the Reader's and Writer's boards are probably the most harmless ones around. 
Instead the unknown Admin plans to install a Public Library in which stories deemed as 'weight positive' according to so far undisclosed criteria shall be posted. Several historic precendents come to mind here.

Is it only my impression - or has posting and participation gone down since all these changes? Or is it just another period of fluctuation?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 13, 2014)

agouderia said:


> Is it only my impression - or has posting and participation gone down since all these changes? Or is it just another period of fluctuation?



It's not just you. Dims has been slow for eons it seems. 

In fact, I noticed that the majority of the forums came to a virtual halt the few days after Conrad bided adieu. Most of the chatter about his departure in fact was taking place elsewhere on various Facebook groups. It became lively at times.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Oct 14, 2014)

Now I'm not meaning to cause any offence by what I am about to say, but... I really hope dimms doesn't become like fat-forums has become where it has some good content; but seems to be a porn free-for-all. I really like the fact that dimms is largely porn free because as soon as porn dominates that seems to be all most care about. I have even noticed in fat-forums that some models that used to post there all the time don't post there any more. 

Although I don't post much, I am on here and other forums every day, I know not all will agree with me, but this is my 2 cents


----------



## jakub (Oct 14, 2014)

+1 .


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 14, 2014)

ThatFatGirl said:


> ...there was a certain level of privacy assured for the supersize board. Only members and Conrad as webmaster could access it. Until we hear who has taken the reins we're left speculating and some of the possibilities are rather scary.



I've been worried about this for much longer than the last few months, to be honest.

But anyhow, in general: it's 2014. Transparency! Information is good.


----------



## Zoom (Oct 14, 2014)

I must say this came as a sudden surprise. I don't check photo threads, being one of those curmudgeons who doesn't post them.

Sorry I didn't say goodbye to you, Mr. B.

As for the transparency/donation/ownership issue, I'm sure more details shall follow. If they don't, the FA/BBW online community will merely further decentralize. It's handled worse before.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 14, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So if we just watch Family Guy, all will be clear.
> 
> Like Angelina Jolie going to die next year.



I'm betting on WWEs- Bray Wyatt!!!!!







*Pretty good agility for a 6' + 330+ lbs. wrestler*


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 14, 2014)

Just a quick note to let you know that DiamondXMedia is not any part of an owner or part of the new administration at Dims. They are just a paysite company that shoots fat models. It's run by one of my models in a separate project with her husband photographer. Good people, but not in anyway part of Conrad's departure and/or anything more than a member here.

As for the new Admin, as a moderator I can say that he's been good and kind. He's very technical and has worked on fixing things on the back end quite a bit. I'm hopeful that he introduces himself to the community in a way that makes sense to him, but I think he's just here to really help Conrad keep Dimensions around and keep it moving with technology. 

Additionally, I understand the sensitive nature of some folks content and posts. I am not negating your worry, I'm just adding my two cents in to say that I'm not worried and I've made personal posts myself. I'd be honest if I were, so not sure if that means anything to anyone, but it might help some of those in the meantime. I'm not really sure what I'm trying to say here as a whole, but hopefully I'm making a bit of sense because I'm confusing the heck out of myself.

In closing, I think the new guy is a good guy. That's just my opinion, but I'm hopeful it'll become the opinion of most of you with further discussion and possible participation from the new regime as well. 

Hugs all around!


----------



## fritzi (Oct 15, 2014)

HeatherBBW said:


> As for the new Admin, as a moderator I can say that he's been good and kind. He's very technical and has worked on fixing things on the back end quite a bit. I'm hopeful that he introduces himself to the community in a way that makes sense to him,



Heather - your post shows you're a good mod and kind person.

I was MIA for some time over the summer - but which time frame are we talking about by now? Weeks? Months?

As the most basic manners, I was taught: If you're new somewhere, you go introduce yourself! First thing! Especially if you're the new guy in charge of something and expect others to work with you (or in this case- post on your board)!

Have I missed out on some massive cultural shift regarding these basic manners?


----------



## mp7251 (Oct 15, 2014)

My concern is that one time I was misidentified as a habitual alias bad poster by the hyde park moderator and was not only banned from hyde park but was completely locked out of Dimensions. It took an e-mail to Conrad and about two weeks to straighten this out and clear my user ID. Who does one contact now if a moderator mistakingly blackballs you?


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 15, 2014)

fritzi said:


> As the most basic manners, I was taught: If you're new somewhere, you go introduce yourself! First thing! Especially if you're the new guy in charge of something and expect others to work with you (or in this case- post on your board)!
> 
> Have I missed out on some massive cultural shift regarding these basic manners?



Good point. Its fucking rude.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2014)

And the secrecy is still disturbing/suspicious. The people that hang out in these forums tend to strike me as intelligent.

Big question I asked one of the mods myself: Is it Observer? He said he hasn't been told who it is either but the language/posts don't seem like Observer.


----------



## Admin (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys, putting the speculation at bay in this thread. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2100816#post2100816


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe I'm being really dumb here but what is the supersize board? You guys are talking about it but I don't think I know which board you mean? Sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 16, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Maybe I'm being really dumb here but what is the supersize board? You guys are talking about it but I don't think I know which board you mean? Sorry if this is a silly question.



Not just you, I am equally clueless.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 16, 2014)

The supsersize board is invite only, i think. It's private and you have to meet certain specifications (like size/weight) to be able to join. I was never invited, so i figure i don't qualify.


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 16, 2014)

Fair enough. I'm pretty sure I don't qualify either.


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh, okay. Thank you for explaining. =)


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 19, 2014)

I am concerned about some of my posts being public all of a sudden when I had posted them in a forum with the understanding that they would not be available for public fodder. I would like to hear from the new Admin that that privacy level will be maintained. If that assurance cannot be given, then I would like to delete my account. :shocked:


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 20, 2014)

I was one of those models that stopped posting on fat-forums when they originally changed things. (I say originally changed because I haven't looked at that site since then and they may have changed yet again) I didn't like the hot-headed people associated with the site.. but that was my opinion. 

Oh.. and I also wanted to say to the poster that was worried about security (sorry I didn't save their quote and don't remember who it originally was) that no matter what you post online, whether you think it's in a secure place or not.. there's always someone somewhere that can find things you think are private.. so be careful what you post. If you're afraid that someone might see it.. you're best not posting it or saying it. 



petersmyth79 said:


> Now I'm not meaning to cause any offence by what I am about to say, but... I really hope dimms doesn't become like fat-forums has become where it has some good content; but seems to be a porn free-for-all. I really like the fact that dimms is largely porn free because as soon as porn dominates that seems to be all most care about. I have even noticed in fat-forums that some models that used to post there all the time don't post there any more.
> 
> Although I don't post much, I am on here and other forums every day, I know not all will agree with me, but this is my 2 cents


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Maybe I'm being really dumb here but what is the supersize board? You guys are talking about it but I don't think I know which board you mean? Sorry if this is a silly question.


You're not being dumb. It's a forum that's invisible to anyone who isn't a member. Qualifiers are usually recommended by existing members based on weight/height. There's no actually invitation except perhaps in the beginning when it was created.
The reason why it's secret is because of the extremely private nature of what SSBBW deal with in life and for some (at least for a time) this was the only safe place they could talk together privately. That's all.

And for those who say nothing is truly secure, that's true, however some places were promised to be more secure than others. Now that we have new admin who isn't responding to our requests for communication, and providing zero transparency to the site at large, there's concern within that group.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 21, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> "_....because of the extremely private nature of what SSBBW deal with in life and for some (at least for a time) this was the only safe place they could talk together privately.......nothing is truly secure, that's true, however..._"


Would you say it's kind of like a Black Ops type of special brigade? Or more like the workings of a _splinter-group_?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 21, 2014)

Always the comedian 

View attachment Yak.jpg


----------



## spookytwigg (Oct 21, 2014)

As far as I can tell it's still invisible... So is it any less secure?


----------

